# Removing silicone caulk



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

What do you use to get some smudged silicone caulk off tiles in a kitchen or bathroom. Not the actual bead, just the thin excess. I always blue tape upper and lower to avoid this mess, but when I come across silicone on tile I always have a hard time getting it off:furious:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Try mineral spirits, a rag, an elbow grease.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> Try mineral spirits, a rag, an elbow grease.


Which brings another question to mind.
What's the difference between mineral spirits, laquer thinner, and turpentine? They all clean stuff good:blink:


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

nothing really gets silicone up except time, thats why its used as a sealer for tiles

a solvent will clean it as much as a possibly can


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You can shave the stuff off with a razor blade. Be certain to bevel the edges so that they can't hang up during routine cleaning.

There are a few chemicals that will work, they also trash it all and you're not going to find them at the hardware store.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

My procedure is to CAREFULLY scrape as much as possible off with a new razor blade, then I use a very coarse rag to rub it. This will cause some of the remaining film to ball up and roll off. I then wipe the area with a "hot" solvent such as xylene or touleune. If not available, use denatured alcohol. They will not dissolve any remaining silicone, but will remove any surface contaminants such as oils or soap film as prep for the new sealant. These products are extremely flammable, and also should not be used on any type of man made plastics or acrylics. Then reseal.


----------



## DesPro (Nov 2, 2006)

Mineral spirits & elbow grease. It actually does work.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

ron schenker said:


> Which brings another question to mind.
> What's the difference between mineral spirits, laquer thinner, and turpentine? They all clean stuff good:blink:


They are all "paint thinners", the difference is in how "hot" they are. While mineral spirits and turpentine are pretty safe to use for cleaning on most things, except fresh paint or varnish, lacquer thinner is in the range of products that can do serious damage to many plastic and acrylic products and should not be used as a general cleaner. It is also much more flammable/explosive, and very harsh on your skin. Turpentine and mineral spirits are general thinners for oil based products, whereas lacquer thinner is specific to lacquer based products. Some of the other commonly found "hot" products are xylene, touleune, and MEK. They are best left alone unless you are familiar with their safe use.


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

SW just got a new product. Not sure of brand name. But it says silicone caulk remover. It will not harm most surfaces. Miracle stuff. :thumbsup:


----------

